# ASA has lost there mind



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

I think that ASA has lost there mind only accomidating those who live in the southeast. They need to start thinking of more shooters in the country instead of only those in there geographical area. What ever happend to a shoot in Missouri or Arkansas. I think if they put a little time and effort into researching for a shoot in the mid usa they would find more than enough places to accomidate and hold an ASA pro-Am. You folks in Al. and GA. need to relize how lucky you really are. Most of us cant afford to drive over 400 miles to most shoots. That is just my .02 worth I will probably catch heck from alot of folks but that is just my opion. So there you have it. Anyone agree??????????


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I would have like to seen one in Mo or AR. Or even TX. How about OK. 3 times in GA is a little much, but I love to shoot the ASA, so I will be there.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*ASA's lost mind...*

....well, like most things these days, it likely boils down the bottom line....money. They have had several shoots in the midwest since their inception and a few in Michigan, but turnout always seems to be low. Part of this is because they manage to find tournaments site so far out that the good Lord Himself has to ask for directions. :embarasse 

I live in Middle Tennesse just outside of Nashville, so its not so bad for me, but I have to feel for those who have to practically catch a plane just to shoot an asa tournament!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

It's your opinion and you're entitled to it...

But this year is an unusual year and it forced Mike to make adjustments to accommodate the situation. 

If you want one closer to home then, you need to fine the infrastructure for a 1000 person shoot with hotels and vendor village, including parking, security and restroom facilities. Then cut the lanes and mark them per ASA rules, and provide approximately 200 volunteers to help make it a success. 

That's just part of what goes into a shoot of this size.... :beer:


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*ASA's lost mind*

I wasn't necessarily chewing on the ASA. I have been a member for many years - at least since they were issuing 3 and 4 digit ID #'s. They and Mike Terrell ( I think he's the big man still) have done a fine job, for the most part. I understand how difficult it is to locate a proper tournament venue. All shoot locations can't be like Gainseville, FL where there are hotels all over the place and you can go watch the dragsters run at Gatornationals. It is not always the ASA's fault...its a geograhic problem. The hotels are in more urban areas or near interstates, and the tournament sites are as much as 50 miles from local hotels (the 50 miles is not up for dispute...been there - and got my room early, too) My point about the bottom dollar stands. If it is not worth ASA's while, and they are going to lose money, they HAVE to stay in higher population areas. Maybe the lower turnout in the Northern states was due to a higher concentration if IBO shooters? I do have to question why more tournaments aren't held in the Chicago, St. Louis, or Houston areas.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

A little Hurrican named Katrina cancelled one of the locations ASA wanted to use this year, Hattiesburg MS. It will be in the rotation next year.

If you know of an area that can handle a shoot, contact that cities chamber of commerce and have them contact Mike about moving a shoot there. I am sure they would love to go to the midwest if someone would spearhead finding the location and that locale would commit to hosting the shoot.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

JAVI said:


> It's your opinion and you're entitled to it...
> 
> But this year is an unusual year and it forced Mike to make adjustments to accommodate the situation.
> 
> ...



They had that at Harrisburg last year and dropped it! Doesn't matter that the weather sucked and that there were 3 other major shoots withing 100 miles the same weekend. :sad:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

I live in the south and don't even go to them hardly,I shoot the IBO tourn...I agree there should tournaments all over instead of east of the mississippi river.


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*ASA has lost there mind.*

I understand what everyone is saying here, and agree that you have to find a location that meets all the needs. But I know for a fact that a location in MO. was given to the ASA with phone# and contact person. They said that there state ASA rep rejected this local. The funny thing is that several major 3D events had been held at this location in the past. It just seems to me that there is some other facters involved with picking a site location.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

McArcher said:


> I understand what everyone is saying here, and agree that you have to find a location that meets all the needs. But I know for a fact that a location in MO. was given to the ASA with phone# and contact person. They said that there state ASA rep rejected this local. The funny thing is that several major 3D events had been held at this location in the past. It just seems to me that there is some other facters involved with picking a site location.


Yep..... it is called support from the local community government.... there is much more to a shoot than a chunk of land... it all factors are not in place it doesn't work...


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*ASA has lost there mind.*

Thanks Javi for explaining it. Like I said in my last post. I thought there had to be more to it than just the site.

Thanks again for clarfication.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

It seems like ASA is a little scared to move some shoots up north because when they tried it before the attendance wasnt there. My only gripe when it comes to attendance is it seems like us northerners travel to most of these shoots in the south but when it comes to folks in the south coming up here it just doesnt happen. almost every ASA shoot i have ever went to I ask folks that I shoot with if they are gonna make the Illinois shoot,PA shoot or the old Michigan shoot. Its always the same answer "no way thats like 8-9 hours away". I am not trying to stir anything up with people in the south but I have seen this for years and I think ASA knows its the truth and thats why they dont chance having shoots out of the south east. Just my opinion folks!!!


----------



## TTIME (Jul 19, 2004)

*Asa In The North*

You Hit The Nail On The Head. Whats Wong With 950 Shooters? Is It A Money Thing. Let Us Shooters In The North Get A Chance To Have Some Fun. Driving More Then 8 Hours One Way To An Asa Is Not Fun.


----------



## bowbender1924 (Aug 21, 2005)

*yepper*

*::thumbs_up a- men mr. lehman.....rumor has it that other major shoots maybe headed to north ..keep your eyes and ears open..enjoyed shooting asa great people but you are not the only game in town ..BOTTOM LINE GOOD LUCK,HAVE FUN WHERE YOU SHOOT.....*


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I will tell ya I dont mind driving 8-9 hours one way but it seems like we up here in the north are the only ones willing to make that drive for the most part. I love shooting ASA shoots but it is getting a little monotanous(however ya spell that) driving and flying down south all the time. I have been doing this for the past 10 years and dont intend to quit anytime soon but I hope you are correct about an organization up here in the north.


----------



## djq (Aug 27, 2002)

*How about the West?*

When was the last time an ASA shoot was held out in the Southwest? I been to some in the midwest, when I lived in Chicago, and think they [being ASA] should look into Arizona. Which has nothing but ---.

Thanks,
djq


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*South going north for ASA shoots*

As far as us from the "south" going to the shoots in the north, The group that we Run with, went to the michagan shoot every year it was held there, I liked it better than the Fla.and the La. shoots. Now thats atleast 10 groups that came:wink: and we would do it again, Gary D. Coffey


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I happen to agree*

I make the shoots close to home ane thats about three. I do feel they could certianly host one in Texas or Missouri. 950 to 1000 shooters is certianly enough to wrrant a shoot.

KInder
Illinois and Tenn. 

I do like the ASA but they sure dont like the midwest region of the country.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

WHAT EVER happen to the other organization starting up in IN.or OH. I heard about it last year ?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Sanka, I know that you make pretty much all the shoots but there are several people from the south that I have either talked to,shot with,or just overheard that will not drive over 5-6 hours to a shoot. Seems like we are the ones driving to all of them and keeping the numbers up for the southern shoots.


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*ASA shoot*

I would like to see one in Branson MO. Plenty of places to stay and it can put up with several thousand people, also the entertainment at night is great. 
Just my .02 worth, Bubba


----------



## glassman (Nov 28, 2005)

The truth is MONEY, I've shot them all for years. If your in this game for money your not here for the right reasons.It's a hobbie and thats. You have to pay for fun.Mike is tring to make a living at this and he is.I feel the sameway, let's get some shoots in ky. ohio,ind,miz, someplace besides down south.I like the south, but i'm tired of the driving or fling. Just my thoughts, 2003 ASA/IBO S.O.Y. Mike Campbell:thumbs_up


----------



## GeorgiaJAWS (Feb 11, 2004)

I have read all the posts so far and pretty much everyone has agreed that ASA has tried Northern shoots in the past. Just like "the Freak", (glassman) said, it's all about money. Why should they (ASA) put out the same amount of time and effort only to attract 3 to 400 less shooters per event?

Here is an idea.....
Northern ASA Tour (ex.-Illinois, Kentucky, Pennsylvania)
Southern ASA Tour (ex.-Georgia, Florida, Tenn)

Then have the Classic somewhere in between (a neutral site)

That place we shot at several years ago in Kentucky, south of Lexington was awesome. However, it took an hour to get there from the hotels but it was beautiful. Great site. I would go back.

If you live in the SouthEast this is the year to shoot ASA. I don't think it will ever be this Southern friendly again. After all, Mike has said that one of the Columbus ProAms is going to MS next year. The Augusta shoot is so close to SC you might as well call it that. The South Carolina ProAm. We got a room book there for that shoot in Aiken, SC.

glassman.....hope to see you and Tim out there again. Missed ya'll last year.

Jonese:teeth:


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

Its not just about the ASA spending their money, in PA their were alot of companies and individuals that dished out alot of cash to have ASA come! They shot one year in PA for crying out loud, give me a break. Their missing out!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## pmawidow (Nov 21, 2005)

*Texas Dejected*

I live in central Texas, and I would love to attend some of the shoots, but 2-3 days off work, no less than 1000.00 bucks, wether flying or driving, driving by the way is at least 12 hours to the closest and 21 to the farthest with no stops according to mapquest, the A.S.A. and dont forget the national I.B.O. has all but ruled out the southwest shooters that have normal occupations with the normal bosses. We have several statewide shoots but none that offer manufacturer contingency, I guess my point is it is hard to hear complaints about a 4-6 hour drive when alot of shooters are left out completley. And I do not think I am out on a limb saying leaderboards would change given the chance t other parts of the U.S.A. Given the names of the 2 orgs, they should be renamed the southeast archers of one fourth the U.S.A.


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Geez, when is IBO gonna have some shoots in the south? MAN, come on! I'd love to shoot a couple IBO shoots but it seems "they" only like having shoots up north!

Now how stupid does that sound...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

N2RCHRY said:


> Geez, when is IBO gonna have some shoots in the south? MAN, come on! I'd love to shoot a couple IBO shoots but it seems "they" only like having shoots up north!
> 
> Now how stupid does that sound...



Well, it does sound funny when they actually do have the Southern Triple Crown. Nw Fla / 'bama / Ga / 

I will say this though if ibo wanted a better showing in its florida site they would put it where they have more shooters. but thats just MHO. 

Shoot the ASA for its the Shooters Choice


----------



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

*ibo*

I believe IBO would have more shooters if than had better run tournaments and treated there fellow archers a little bit better. I do not like IBO for this reason but they are fun to shoot. That is why ASA is much better. ASA is more organized and they treat there archers great. Even if I dont like the site decisions by ASA there are still hands down the best tour out there. IMO


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

dubois80cc said:


> . Even if I dont like the site decisions by ASA there are still hands down the best tour out there. IMO


On this point no one can argue. Thats why I still plan on making at least 3 and maybe four of the shoots after all, it is not the place that brings me back, but rather the people that attend these events that keep me coming back year after year.


----------



## glassman (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd like to know were the amatur money goes to? When Wayne Pearson owened the asa there was big money in the classes,now if you win the unlimited class you mite win $300 if you lucky and that with 40-60 shooters my math that comes up to $1600. at 40 shooters. I'd think if you win your class you should get 50% of the money, pay the person how shoots the best,then pay back 2nd. and 3rd. places the other 50%. All the other places better luck next time.I got a check last year for $6.23 for 13th.place,whats up with that? Give that to the winner.JAWS good to here from you. I'll be in Ala. this year.give me a PM. S.O.Y.2 Mike[Freakdaddy]


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

Easier said than done. The northern shoots have had the worst attendance. Take the shoot in PA last year for example.....Your talking about a state that has more bowhunters per capita than any other state. I got up to Little buffalo to shoot a state shoot and there is 70+ people there. When the ASA comes to town...no one shows up. There are two 3d shoots within 20 miles of the place with 50+ shooters. 
The same thing happened in Michigan. NO ATTENDANCE. Yet the IBO gets a ton of folks to show up. 
A new tour would be great but where is the money going to come from? Better yet...where is the support going to come from? If you can't support an established organization, a new one is doomed to fail if they go north.

That being said I don't think there was much choice in the location. Myrtle beach is out because of flooding. Coushatta is out due to management, Miss is out due to flooding....None of these things are the fault of the ASA. 
I would like a shoot out west. Texas or OK. Just going to be hard to get the attendance. Just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Just my opinon too

I think the ASA was better when it was owned by Wayne Pearson and Danny Morre ( can't spell) ran the show.... Just my opinon... it was more fun/ excitinng...higher payouts... and I did not count every head. .but it appears that more shooters attended the events...

Just my opionon.... the ASA was better back then...Much better


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Just another opion, but look at the major sponsors that ASA had years ago. I have numerous shirts that say Cablellas/ASA. I would really like to see the ASA pick up sponsorship again and then maybe the prise money would also pick up.


----------



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

*great idea*

Your right they do need to pick up sponsor ship. Heck just look at the FLW tour in bass fishing look at all those sponsors that have nothing to do with bass fishing. Like what does weedeater have to do with fishing. If they can get those sponsors way cant archery.


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Your right about sponsorship*

Back when penzoil sponsered them there where big payouts, especailly in the pro class. I wish they would get some big rollers on board.

Keith


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Make the sponsor ship suggestion on the ASA page... Some one will probably make the comment that having more/ bigger sponsors is not the answer... having more shooters is.... At least that is the responses that I received when I made those suggestions on the ASA page. And I think that was the same reply that I got here on Archertalk several months back...

Just my opinon.. ASA was more effeciently and effectivly mangaged years ago than it is now... maybe I am wrong.. but that is my opinon..


----------



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

*Asa*

to me that just dont make sense why are more shooters going to come to an event when there is no money involved. there has to be some kind of insentave for more shooters to come out and compete at the national level. I think if they had bigger sponsors and more payout then they would get a better crowd to come to their national event.
I will attend there events no matter what the payout is I am there to meet people and have a great time but most people want a least a chance to win something other that say a 10.00 dollar check.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

we had heard there would be a proam in missouri this year, i'm disappointed to see that didn't happen. illinois is the closest for us at 11 hrs. i sure would have liked to see the mo shoot on the schedule so we could make two this year. they are alot of fun but just too darn far to drive from central ks


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*It is like no big deal to some.*

What is the funny thing is it is like no big deal to someone who lives in the southeast or close to the majority of them.
I am jealous of course that Ga is having the ATA as well as 2 qualifiers and the championship.
What can I do about it?
I live in the middle of the country folks....
To say that the ASA would not have any revenue to come in from going to Chicago or St.Louis is nuts.
I would say that Metropolis is huge due to being in the middle of the country.
If I would say the ASA has lost there minds it would be wrong.
The ASA is making us lose our minds is what it is.
I will hope and pray that the locations of the ASA's can come a little closer for all of us.
With the price of gas,even to fly,what is it really worth?I know I am addicted just like the rest of us.
Actually completely obsessed.
By all means,the Asa can afford to put a shoot anywhere it wants to by what I seen.
You people whom can afford it,so be it.
I can't and I work for a living.
It is a matter of a few years and they will probably be everywhere....this archerything is just growing huge,probably 5 fold since I started.
We will see you at few I guess.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*More Asa*

I would like to see more ASA across the country. I do believe the IBO may hurt the numbers in other areas too. I live in SC and love the fact they are all sooo close. If they go west I would miss those shoots. Way to hard to travel that far and work a full time job, gotta save some vacation to hunt. It is also expensive to travel and soon as the towns figure out why you are coming, up they go on motel prices. We stayed in Columbus this year for $40 a night same motel wants over $80 for next year. Any way, why can't some one get another ASA trail ot two started across the country, then all meet at Classic? I think it would work especially in south west part of country.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

The ASA seems to always shoot themselves in the foot by having their events on the same dates that other major events are going on. That is what happens in the north. If they would do some homework they might have a higher success rate. Also, arent these shotgun starts? This doesnt always work for people with busy schedules. Another thought to add.............MI and PA are hardcore hunting/archery states. Maybe we prefer the IBO because the yardages are longer, the courses are tougher and less manicured and you dont have to wear your church clothes to shoot them.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Well, I don't think the ASA gave PA much of a chance. You can't show up one year and expect all archers in the state to flock to your shoot. The ASA did a LOUSY job of advertising in Pennsylvania. There wasn't one flyer at any club I went to and none of the pro shops in the State knew anything about it. (At least in the Eatern part of the State). Lancaster Archery probably did but of course they are a big target archery supporter. Other major shops knew nothing about it even those that have a lot of regular shooters that shoot 3d shoots all the time. 

I think this is the reason the ASA stays so close to home. They have a large core of participants in the Southeast and don't have to spend a lot of money telling them where shoots are or promoting themselves. Self-promotion and advertisement are required when taking an organization to a new area. 

They also picked a weekend when there were other major shoots going on all over the State either that weekend or the surrounding weekends (all requiring time off work). This is only partially the fault of the ASA. There are too many organizations in target archery to start with with too many conflicts. Additionally, there are too many 3d shoots all over every weekend. 

You can't do anything about the weather but the ASA was cursed with a terrible weather weekend. I intended to drive out for the shoot but with the high humidity, and pop-up rain/thunderstorms all weekend I was glad I decided not to. I shot a small local shoot instead and was happy to be done when I finished. I couldn't have imagined shooting a major tournament that weekend.

But Little Buffalo supposedly did a terrific job, had plenty of volunteers and were ready to crank it up again next year. And then the ASA whined about low turnout and pulled the plug. 

At least I can cross one organization off my list of archery organizations to be a member of. Why would I join the ASA if I'm from the North?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Im new to the competitive shoots so bear with me please, What are the major tour, does anyone have there websites? Seems everything is east and south, are there any west or midwest? I noticed some indoor shoots in Idaho Utah vegas is there any 3D events in these areas? Please advise I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## TheBowdoctor (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree the the ASA and IBO both do not cater to the mid-west very well. That is why I think that other organization like T.H.E Deerman are gaining ground and growing. Maby it will take another organizations success to get their attention.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

ltrain.......asaarchery.com
ibo.net


----------

